# Advice vocal classical music



## boom (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi all!

I don't know much about classical music. I fell in love with Mozart when I saw the movie Amadeus.
I have been listening to classical ever since, expanding my taste. But I never really liked voice classical music except for a few things like Mozart's operas and his Requiem.
But last week i heard "Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus; Concerto for Strings & Continuo in F" and I really love this. So I am looking now for more of this type of classical "singing". It's so easy and nice for the ears. But when I google classical voice I get all kinds of hits I don't like.
Can someone recommend more voice classical based on this?

Very much appreciated...


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If you like Vivaldi, you may also like other Baroque composers for the voice, such as Bach and Handel. Bach cantatas and Handel oratorios are good places to start.

This one of my favorite discs:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

A few of my favorites





and last but not least:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

https://www.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Antonio_Vivaldi

*Vivaldi

List of choral works*

Beatus vir, RV 597
Beatus vir, RV 598
Un certo non so che
Cessate, omai cessate, RV 684
Credo, RV 591
Dixit Dominus, RV 594
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Domine ad adjuvandum me festina, RV 593
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
Laetatus sum, RV 607
Lauda Jerusalem, RV 609
Laudate Dominum, RV 606
Magnificat, RV 610a
Nulla in mundo
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Vieni o mio diletto


----------



## Musicpro (Nov 4, 2021)

This you will like. It's a modern Classical work:


----------

